

A Good Time to Start a Company - prakash
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/10/good-time-to-start-company.html

======
liuliu
I think that it implies "If you have money, it is a good time to start a
company". If you have a good idea, it is always a good time to start a
company. In bad time, the downturn does exist. People do not want to work in
startup because there are higher risk than before and you can hardly raise
money with less share exchange.

